# Introducing My Baby



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

First,a little background. As most of you know,my mare,Sequoya, lost her foal during birth a few weeks ago,under some very devastating circumstances. Due to the difficult delivery,she is also not able to have any more foals. As you can imagine,it was heartbreaking,for a number of reasons.When the breeders,whom I used to work for and have remained friends with,found out what had happened,they blessed me with the gift of one of their own fillies;a chunky,well built copper sorrel QH filly with four white socks and a cute little blaze,whom I happen to think is quite adorable! 
She will be able to come home in a couple months,once she is weaned;she was born May 17.
She and her dam are currently turned out with a broodmare band and stud as her mom is being pasturebred,so I can't play with her or anything like that,but at least I can see her whenever I drive by on my way to town. She has basically not been handled at all,so that will be a fun little challenge when she does get to come home. 
She is unnamed at the moment; I'm toying with Siena for a barn name,haven't decided yet.Feel free to offer any suggestions for a barn name, and I'd like some suggestions for a registered name as well.  Her dam's name is Miss Dee Home Fires,and her sire is JXL Watch Jo Missum;they're both on All Pedigree,but for some reason it wouldn't allow me to copy the links. Also,let me know what you think of,or know about, her bloodlines.
Anyways,here are a few pics of her;will add more as I can. It's a little challenging at the moment to get photos of her as Mr. stud is protective and moves everyone away when you get too close.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome foal, exactly like her momma. Very nice gift I'd say. Love, love, love those pictures!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

O>O I wish my horse had a butt as nice as hers!!!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> O>O I wish my horse had a butt as nice as hers!!!!



Hehe,it is pretty chunky!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> Can't wait to see her grow up!


Me neither! I'm thinking she's going to be pretty decent..


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

YAY!! I been waiting for this one 

She's flat out gorgeous. Sorrel with chrome. Now who can't love that!!!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Man, look at that badonk!

Lovely little filly. Should be quite the athletic mare, when she grows up!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice baby!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Such a pretty little girl!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a lovely foal,and what a caboose!Congratulations!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yayyyy I have been waiting for this thread! What a gorgeous little girl! Plus that face marking is to die for!  So happy for you!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Picked up her paperwork from the breeders today. Have to get the vet bill paid off first,then I'll send them in and get her registered. Guess that means I better come up with some name ideas here soon..


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

AAAAA!!!! I love that blaze and the little pink nose!!! *jealous* Looks like your new girl has a good spark of curiosity, too!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

With an *** like that, I think you have to call her Beyonce



*sings*
_I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this
'cause my body's too bootylicious for ya babe_


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh such a big beautiful girl!! Can't wait for more pictures of her as time goes on  I like Siena as a barn name looks to really suit her  I am not very good at registered names but maybe a play on being such a wonderful blessing gift would be sweet


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Heck, who's worried about their horse having a butt like that- I personally would like to have that nice of a butt!! She's a nice as can be looks wise, I rather like a red headed girl myself!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's adorable!!


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Holy Big Butts Batman!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I love, love, love her face!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous! I think a barn name should fit their personality so I'll leave that to you. I'm not good at registered names either but here it goes... Miss Dial Jo Twist. I also like the idea of putting something in there about her being a gift, so what about Miss Gifted JoDee.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!!! Both her and momma are breathtakingly stunning!!! Congrats, and sorry to hear about the loss of your foal! Look forward to seeing more of this little girl!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

shes adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

OMG she's adorable! Love her ears LOL! So glad you got a happy ending after losing your foal


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you have a name yet?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

bird3220 said:


> Do you have a name yet?


Still working on it! 
So far,am thinking Flame or Siena for barn name ideas.Really like Siena,but it's pretty close to two of my other mares' names,so it may get confusing.
As for registered names,so far I've got
Miss Dial Jo Twist
Gifted JoDee
MissDees Gifted Flame
Miss Smokin Twister
JoDees Twisted Flame
Miss Driftin Smoke
Jos Smokin Hot Blessing

I like the idea of using a variation of gift or blessing in the name due to the circumstances of how I got her,and also Something to do with fire because of her color.
Feel free to add suggestions to the list!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I really like MissDees Gifted Flame and Jos Smokin Hot Blessing. Or MissDees Gift of (gifted) Flame

She is soo lovely. Her blaze is very unique! Reminds me of a cat's tail.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Miss Smoking Flame, barn name Flame. Haha I'm partial to flame , but I said that before because of her face
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

bird3220 said:


> Miss Smoking Flame, barn name Flame. Haha I'm partial to flame , but I said that before because of her face
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's another good one 
Keep the suggestion and opinions coming! 

Was going to try and get some more pics when I went by yesterday,but they were all at the far end of the pasture.:? Even my big lens won't zoom that far ,lol. So sorry,you'll have to wait a little longer for more pictures.:wink:


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Miss Dee's Watch My Dazzle and Flare

Barn name: Flare

And BOOO! Tell that girls daddy to move it over!!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Forever Flame - as in lighting a candle for Sequoya
Destiny's Fortune
Fortune's Flame
Heaven's Haven
Seqouyas' Eternal Flame
Fire and Fate


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I've got her set up on the "Horse Name Game" on Allpedigree now,so go there to suggest a name or vote on one! 
JXL WATCH JO MISSUM/MISS DEE HOME FIRES

I am going to TRY and get more pictures of her today..


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

I voted on one name then another name came to me so I added JoDees Firey Gift. 

Congrats by the way...she's a beautiful chunk!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

There's always names being added,so keep checking back to vote on your favorites.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I added one.

Gifted Treasure


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Pictures!
I actually was able to get quite close for a few minutes today before the stud moved them off,close enough that she sniffed my hand,although she wasn't too keen on being touched;that will come later.

She's shedding out to a much darker color,wich will look pretty sharp with her chrome!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Those weren't the greatest pics to really show her color,too bright,but from this one of her rear,would you say she's leaning more towards a liver chestnut type color,or is there too much red still and she's just a dark sorrel?
I'm not sure whether to put her down on her AQHA papers as a sorrel or a chestnut..


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ooooh bum. i love her bum. such a nice bum. haha

shes soooo gorgeous i love her face! 

from the way shes shedding out im leaning towards chesnut just because her mane/tail are still redder. but she hasnt finished shedding her baby coat so maybe sorrel.....haha


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Can you say BOOTYLICIOUS! She sure has some buns of steel. So cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Every time I see her,I think she looks cuter than before,even now with her scruffies.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

countryryder said:


> Every time I see her,I think she looks cuter than before,even now with her scruffies.



You are so lucky!!!! She is adorable!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Hunter65 said:


> You are so lucky!!!! She is adorable!


Thank you! I feel very blessed to have her.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good looking little beastie! May I suggest `Watch The Fire` for a registered name?


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous filly (and the momma isnt too bad either! hehe), best of luck with her!


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

She looks like she is going to be a Liver Chestnut


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Pics from yesterday.It wasn't so sunny and bright,so you can get a better idea of her color change.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll vote for gonna-be liver chestnut. Man. +1 on what everyone else said: What a bohunkus! 

Looks like she's moving into that gangly stage - won't be long now until you can get a good idea of her adult color...


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Yep yep! Liverish *drools some more*

She is so stinkin cute!!!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

She is so gorgeous! What a butt, i love the tongue in the first photo


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's well into her shedding fuglies at the moment and is hitting that awkward looking stage,but I'm thinking she's still looking mighty fine! I like that darker color with her chrome.. :wink:

Getting her named and registered had been put on the back burner because I have been so busy,but my goal is to settle on a name and get her papers in within the next week or so.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I was looking at a pic of her this morning and a name just popped into my head that I'm leaning towards:
Im A Flamous Miss (Missy for a barn name)
Opinions?


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

countryryder said:


> I was looking at a pic of her this morning and a name just popped into my head that I'm leaning towards:
> Im A Flamous Miss (Missy for a barn name)
> Opinions?




LOVE IT!  She is just gorgeous and I think the name fits her


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

cowgirlup24 said:


> LOVE IT!  She is just gorgeous and I think the name fits her



I think it fits her too.  I've been mulling over dozens of names,alot of which I really like,but nothing seemed to really match her until this one.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Love the name! She's getting big. Even in the shedding stage she's still ADORABLE!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I've started another thread for Missy that will follow her progress as she grows up:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/missys-thread-134821/


----------

